# Quick trip to Boston. Fly one way on United and 449 back to Chicago.



## Steve4031 (Sep 4, 2021)

This trip was booked on second day of staff development for the school year. I was already stressed. So booking a trips was the logical response. So while the Principal was walking around and touching each teacher on the shoulder and saying good morning, the roomette on 449 was booked. Then while a colleague was lamenting that her name had been called but the principal hadn’t actually touched her, I was on the United app booking my flight to Boston. The next few days I researched hotels in Boston. Rates were high, so my intent was to get the most for my money. I settled on the Hilton downtown Boston Faneuil Hall. 

The following 12 days rapidly passed. I have gotten off to a decent start for the school year. I’m still learning the elementary way. This is my 3rd actual year in elementary. Covid caused numerous changes so last year was not a year of progress for me. The administration would have liked more progress. Hence my stresses the first few days.
I’m now at Ohare. Through security and ready to go. I’m at gate B7 which was right at the exit of security. 

The photos show my arrival at Ohare. And my view of gate B7 as I sat on a bench organizing myself.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Sep 4, 2021)

Steve4031 said:


> This trip was booked on second day of staff development for the school year. I was already stressed. So booking a trips was the logical response. So while the Principal was walking around and touching each teacher on the shoulder and saying good morning, the roomette on 449 was booked. Then while a colleague was lamenting that her name had been called but the principal hadn’t actually touched her, I was on the United app booking my flight to Boston. The next few days I researched hotels in Boston. Rates were high, so my intent was to get the most for my money. I settled on the Hilton downtown Boston Faneuil Hall.
> 
> The following 12 days rapidly passed. I have gotten off to a decent start for the school year. I’m still learning the elementary way. This is my 3rd actual year in elementary. Covid caused numerous changes so last year was not a year of progress for me. The administration would have liked more progress. Hence my stresses the first few days.
> I’m now at Ohare. Through security and ready to go. I’m at gate B7 which was right at the exit of security.
> ...



What grade are you teaching? Have a pleasant and relaxing week-end trip!


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 4, 2021)

I’m an elementary special Ed teacher working with grades k-4.


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 4, 2021)

The flight to Boston was uneventful and on time. The walk to to the ride share place at Logan is long because the rideshare pick up is in the garage. It probably would have been easier to take the silver line and walk. And cheaper. 

The Hilton downtown fanuiel hall is expensive and underwhelming. The biggest issue is that the hotel does not even have a full service breakfast restaurant. The “restaurant” serves egg sandwiches and pastries. I scolded the manager at length that this didn’t cut it. I’m stated I wasn’t trying to get a reduced rate, and that I didn’t want one. I just want to register my opinion. 
They upgraded me to a room with a nicer shower. I appreciate that but the water pressure was not the greatest which is not their fault because they are probably mandated to have flow restrictions on the showers.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Sep 4, 2021)

I have been through O'Hare many times, but never seen the outside of it. It's never my origin or destination, just a connection point. 

On the other hand, I've walked all around Union Station, been picked up in a car there, and been on the Loop (and other local trains). It's also a connection point, but it's convenient for in-town friends and relatives whether I'm there overnight or just for a few hours. Can't wait to hear your report on 449 -- I'm hoping to be on that train in January or February, both directions. Please let us know the current status of services and equipment. I especially wonder if all the sleeper cars are the new version with toilet down the hall.


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Sep 4, 2021)

While the walk to ride share at Logan is super long and it has created a pretty noticeable amount of complaints at the airport, traffic is visibly less at terminal pickup and drop off points. Luckily, taxis can still be hailed closer to terminals and are honestly the best and fastest way to get downtown.

I would say the silver line is a solid 25 minutes without traffic to South Station. Can easily be longer, so an Uber would probably have been faster still.

interesting to read your Hilton experience. I stayed in the St. Petersburg FL Hilton waterfront when I took the Silver Meteor, and it was one of the worst hotel experiences I’ve ever had. Had to switch rooms because it was so dirty. They claimed they didn’t have any other availability, but when I complained hard enough, they found us a new room.


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 5, 2021)

I had dinner at Joe’s waterfront restaurant. It was good. Clam chowder in a bowl. A lobster roll and bread pudding for dessert. Then I attempted a ride to riverside on the street car system. This was disrupted by downed wires. So I headed back to the hotel. 
After complaining bitterly about the breakfast situation I decided to try it out. It was worse than Starbucks. The egg and sausage sandwich had some spicy sauce on it which ruined it. I absolutely hate it when they do that. The croissant was fine. I wished I had stayed at the HGI at Logan.


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 5, 2021)

Pepto bismol to the rescue. My stomach is still complaining bitterly about breakfast. Thankfully aunt Annie’s pretzels was open because my stomach was not interested in McDonald’s. Plus I figured I would eat a cheeseburger on the train for lunch.
The lounge as usual is pleasant. Agent who checked me in was great. There are red caps sitting at the entrance. I tipped and left my luggage with them.

I’ve discovered through severalsources that 48/49 is not running due to mudslides. I’m hearing this continues through Tuesday. Glad I’m on 449.


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 5, 2021)

Onboard. I'm lucky. Couch in A is facing forward. No baggage car so right behind engine. I actually will enjoy the whistle. 

The Lsl is parked so the two Diesel engines are not underneath the train shed. So a long walk from the station. Red cap assistance still involves walking to the train. This did not bother me. But others who are use to LA and Chicago might want to know. 

the new bedding is on the lake shore limited.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Sep 5, 2021)

Steve4031 said:


> Red cap assistance still involves walking to the train.



Why? Did the Red Caps not drive any of the passengers to the train?


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 5, 2021)

Dakota 400 said:


> Why? Did the Red Caps not drive any of the passengers to the train?



They don’t have those carts. At least for today none were visible.


----------



## Barb Stout (Sep 5, 2021)

Steve4031 said:


> After complaining bitterly about the breakfast situation I decided to try it out. It was worse than Starbucks. The egg and sausage sandwich had some spicy sauce on it which ruined it. I absolutely hate it when they do that. The croissant was fine. I wished I had stayed at the HGI at Logan.


This reminds me of a meal I had at a Hilton in Albuquerque a number of years back. I couldn't find anything on the menu that wasn't spicy. Even the CHEESECAKE had some kind of spicy sauce on it, but the menu didn't indicate anything like that for the cheesecake; it was supposed to be strawberry drizzle. The whole situation was totally ridiculous, but especially the cheesecake.


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 5, 2021)

Lunch was good. Macaroni and cheese was good. Service was good. There were a few extra employees onboard. Though they occupied tables they were welcoming and pleasant. I was the only sleeper passenger to eat there.


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 5, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> This reminds me of a meal I had at a Hilton in Albuquerque a number of years back. I couldn't find anything on the menu that wasn't spicy. Even the CHEESECAKE had some kind of spicy sauce on it, but the menu didn't indicate anything like that for the cheesecake; it was supposed to be strawberry drizzle. The whole situation was totally ridiculous, but especially the cheesecake.



If I’m not eating in an ethnic restaurant I’m not interested in that type of food. Mixing and combining foods is not my thing.


----------



## jiml (Sep 5, 2021)

Steve4031 said:


> Lunch was good. Macaroni and cheese was good. Service was good. There were a few extra employees onboard. Though they occupied tables they were welcoming and pleasant. I was the only sleeper passenger to eat there.


Did you have to buy the mac and cheese or was it offered as an alternative to the flex menu?


----------



## MARC Rider (Sep 5, 2021)

Dakota 400 said:


> Why? Did the Red Caps not drive any of the passengers to the train?


I've never had a redcap at Boston offer me a ride on a golf cart. I suppose they have them for people who have trouble walking, but I've never seen one.


----------



## MARC Rider (Sep 5, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> This reminds me of a meal I had at a Hilton in Albuquerque a number of years back. I couldn't find anything on the menu that wasn't spicy. Even the CHEESECAKE had some kind of spicy sauce on it, but the menu didn't indicate anything like that for the cheesecake; it was supposed to be strawberry drizzle. The whole situation was totally ridiculous, but especially the cheesecake.


You realize, of course, that for every complaint about food somewhere being too spicy, there will be an equal number of ppposite complaints somewhere else that the food is too bland.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 5, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> You realize, of course, that for every complaint about food somewhere being too spicy, there will be an equal number of ppposite complaints somewhere else that the food is too bland.


If it was New Mexico it was probably Hatch Chilis!


----------



## Dakota 400 (Sep 5, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> If it was New Mexico it was probably Hatch Chilis!



For some reason, here in Southwest Ohio, my upscale grocer has been advertising a variety of their kitchens preparations with Hatch Chilis. Hatch Chilies Cornbread? Not buying any of such an item! That's among other "odd" items as I consider them.


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Sep 5, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> You realize, of course, that for every complaint about food somewhere being too spicy, there will be an equal number of ppposite complaints somewhere else that the food is too bland.



that will probably be me.


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 5, 2021)

449 arrived Albany about 20 minutes late. Sat for about an hour. Then they started the process of combining the two sections after 7:05 the departure time. We left 45 minutes late. 
The conductor announced that some passengers were busses and some took a taxi to Albany to board the New York section.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 5, 2021)

Steve4031 said:


> 449 arrived Albany about 20 minutes late. Sat for about an hour. Then they started the process of combining the two sections after 7:05 the departure time. We left 45 minutes late.
> The conductor announced that some passengers were busses and some took a taxi to Albany to board the New York section.


Are you enjoying the bedroom?


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 5, 2021)

pennyk said:


> Are you enjoying the bedroom?



I am. The big advantage is the couch. I can stretch out on it. Don’t have to slide the seats together. The toilet is a bit tight. But it’s mine. Lol. I’m almost to fat to shower in there.
The flex dining was made tolerable by good service. 

There are no passengers in the New York coaches. A few in the 4912 sleeper. The diner crew called passengers by sleeper at number. 4920 first then 4912.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 5, 2021)

Steve4031 said:


> I am. The big advantage is the couch. I can stretch out on it. Don’t have to slide the seats together. The toilet is a bit tight. But it’s mine. Lol. I’m almost to fat to shower in there.
> The flex dining was made tolerable by good service.
> 
> There are no passengers in the New York coaches. A few in the 4912 sleeper. The diner crew called passengers by sleeper at number. 4920 first then 4912.


the shower is tight even for small people


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 5, 2021)

pennyk said:


> the shower is tight even for small people


This is why most of us use the Public Shower even when in a Bedroom.


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 6, 2021)

I LIKE the shower in the bedroom. Knowing I didn’t have to worry about getting to it before someone else at Toledo was a plus. Then there’s more room to get dressed, etc. 

We departed Toledo 34 minutes late and are on the markers of 29 which is an 1:03 late.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 6, 2021)

Steve4031 said:


> I LIKE the shower in the bedroom. Knowing I didn’t have to worry about getting to it before someone else at Toledo was a plus. Then there’s more room to get dressed, etc.
> 
> We departed Toledo 34 minutes late and are on the markers of 29 which is an 1:03 late.


I also use the in room shower rather than go downstairs. After I am finished, I dry the shower and try to make sure the shower head is no longer dripping.


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 6, 2021)

I didn’t do all that. Lol. But I’m lazy. 

we had a good run going into Chicago. Now stopped east of calumet river drawbridge. 29 made it past ahead of us.


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 6, 2021)

100 was pulling us. That’s why I saw so many photographers out.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Sep 6, 2021)

Overall a good adventure!


----------



## OBS (Sep 6, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> I've never had a redcap at Boston offer me a ride on a golf cart. I suppose they have them for people who have trouble walking, but I've never seen one.


They use wheelchairs....no carts in Bos.


----------



## Cal (Sep 6, 2021)

Steve4031 said:


> 100 was pulling us. That’s why I saw so many photographers out.


The foamer in me is jealous


----------



## jiml (Sep 6, 2021)

Nice report Steve.


----------



## trainman74 (Sep 7, 2021)

Steve4031 said:


> The Hilton downtown fanuiel hall is expensive and underwhelming. The biggest issue is that the hotel does not even have a full service breakfast restaurant. The “restaurant” serves egg sandwiches and pastries. I scolded the manager at length that this didn’t cut it. I’m stated I wasn’t trying to get a reduced rate, and that I didn’t want one. I just want to register my opinion.



Could you tell if this was supposed to be a temporary situation due to Covid-19, or the regular state of affairs? A lot of hotels have cut back on their breakfast offerings and blamed it on the pandemic.


----------



## jiml (Sep 7, 2021)

trainman74 said:


> Could you tell if this was supposed to be a temporary situation due to Covid-19, or the regular state of affairs? A lot of hotels have cut back on their breakfast offerings and blamed it on the pandemic.


Without derailing the thread, this is a huge problem with chain hotels right now - especially if one has status and breakfast is one of your benefits. They all say it's temporary, while still charging $300 a night.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Sep 7, 2021)

Full service restaurants in most hotels have got to be loss leaders, but traditionally the chains have seemingly bitten the bullet, accepting it as a cost of doing business. I bet that era is over.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 7, 2021)

trainman74 said:


> Could you tell if this was supposed to be a temporary situation due to Covid-19, or the regular state of affairs? A lot of hotels have cut back on their breakfast offerings and blamed it on the pandemic.





jiml said:


> Without derailing the thread, this is a huge problem with chain hotels right now - especially if one has status and breakfast is one of your benefits. They all say it's temporary, while still charging $300 a night.





PaTrainFan said:


> Full service restaurants in most hotels have got to be loss leaders, but traditionally the chains have seemingly bitten the bullet, accepting it as a cost of doing business. I bet that era is over.


On my most recent trip the cheapest hotel was $250 (plus taxes and fees) with the others charging between $300 and $400. None of these brands were luxurious before the pandemic but are even more generic now. The breakfast is technically back but it's microwaved egg loaf, stale potato chunks, doughy waffle mush, kiddie cereals, and cafeteria coffee. Even if it's free who wants to wake up to that?


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 8, 2021)

This was not a Covid situation. This was a case the Hilton not meeting standards. I will vote with my wallet.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Sep 8, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> On my most recent trip the cheapest hotel was $250 (plus taxes and fees) with the others charging between $300 and $400. None of these brands were luxurious before the pandemic but are even more generic now. The breakfast is technically back but it's microwaved egg loaf, stale potato chunks, doughy waffle mush, kiddie cereals, and cafeteria coffee. Even if it's free who wants to wake up to that?



But, it's better than "breakfast in a bag" to be eaten in one's room.


----------



## trainman74 (Sep 8, 2021)

Dakota 400 said:


> But, it's better than "breakfast in a bag" to be eaten in one's room.



On the road trip I did in August, that's what one hotel was offering. I brought the bag back up to my room... only to discover that one of the items was a breakfast burrito that needed to be microwaved, and there wasn't a microwave in my room. (There was one in the breakfast area in the lobby.)

Hilton has switched one of their elite benefits from "free continental breakfast" to "daily food/beverage credit" (the amount varies according to chain and location). I stayed at two Hilton family hotels on that road trip, and neither one applied the credit without me having to ask for it.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 8, 2021)

trainman74 said:


> On the road trip I did in August, that's what one hotel was offering. I brought the bag back up to my room... only to discover that one of the items was a breakfast burrito that needed to be microwaved, and there wasn't a microwave in my room. (There was one in the breakfast area in the lobby.)
> 
> Hilton has switched one of their elite benefits from "free continental breakfast" to "daily food/beverage credit" (the amount varies according to chain and location). I stayed at two Hilton family hotels on that road trip, and neither one applied the credit without me having to ask for it.


I stayed at a Hilton Curio in Roanoke in July, along with other AU/OTOL members. The dining room served a very nice cooked to order breakfast and the bar served very nice local beers. I charged both my beer and my breakfast to my room. The food and beverage credit offset my charges. However, one in our group (that I know of) did not have the credit applied (and he is Hilton Diamond). He had to phone Hilton to receive the credit, because he did not realize the error until he arrived home.

Steve, I enjoyed my breakfast, did you?


----------



## MARC Rider (Sep 8, 2021)

Latches Hotel in Brattleboro last year abandoned the lousy continental breakfast they offered and gave a $5 credit to the Works Cafe up the street. Much better quality coffee and pastry, and I didn't mind paying the difference for the bagel and lox sandwich I had, which was as good as anything in New York.

On my Pittsburgh trip last Jube, the hotel (AC by Marriott) didn't offer any food service at all, which was OK, because I checked out at 4:30 AM in order to catch the eastbound Capitol Limited.

On my Boston-Albany trip in June, the Courtyard by Marriott in the Back Bay had no food service, and I don't think ever did. The Fairfield Inn in downtown Albany had meal-in-a-bag stuff you could take up to the room, and microwave the sandwich if you wanted.

On our road trip to Maine, the Marriott Residence Inn in Riverhead NY had a flex-meal style breakfast buffet, the Home2Suites by Hilton in Portland had the usual cheap motel buffet (with the waffle machine), the Marriott Residence Inn in Tewksbury/Lowell, MA had what looked like a typical motel buffet (they were closing it up when we checked out, as we slept in and didn't leave until after 9), and the Hampton Inn in Matamoras, PA had a pretty typical Hampton Inn breakfast, except that perhaps the quality of the hot foods wasn't up to the usual standards.

In fact, even before COVID, I don't recall ever staying at a place that served an exceptional free breakfast. Most of the fancy downtown hotels served very nice breakfasts, if you want to pay $20 -$30 for it. The other places either don't have any food service, or just a basic buffet breakfast, continental, with maybe a few relatively low quality hot items. These are usually perfectly fine for starting a travel day, as I usually only eat some fruit and a bowl of cereal with yogurt or milk and coffee for breakfast. A good bagel is always a nice treat, and I wish some of these buffets would serve more nutritious and substantial boxed cereals, like Raisin Bran, Grape Nuts, or Shredded Wheat.

But generally, I pick a hotel for location, then quality of the rooms, and don't really care so much about the "free" food.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 8, 2021)

I've made 4 trips this year where I stayed in Hotels or Motels, and the only one that had a Free "Full" Breakfast, the Best Western in Palestine,TX where I rode the Texas State Railroad Train.

Others were La Quinta in Dallas, where Breakfast in a Bag was a Cup of Yogurt,a Kind Bar and an Apple, just Terrible!,The Holland Hotel in Alpine where the Very Good Cafe in the Hotel was Closed, and the Farefield Inn & Suites by New Yorks Penn Station in May which had a Breakfast in a Bag that wasn't bad looking, but I skipped it and ate @ the Cafe in the Metro Lounge in Moynihan Train Hall which had a really good a LA carte selection of food and drink to choose fun.( they have sense added Hot Food and Adult Drinks to the Menu).


----------



## Dakota 400 (Sep 9, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> the Marriott Residence Inn in Tewksbury/Lowell, MA had what looked like a typical motel buffet (they were closing it up when we checked out, as we slept in and didn't leave until after 9



A pet peeve of mine when I travel! Why must I arise earlier than I want to do so in order to take advantage of their "free" breakfast? Some, not all, remain open until 10:00 A. M. on the week-end. 



MARC Rider said:


> the Courtyard by Marriott in the Back Bay had no food service, and I don't think ever did.



Maybe a loss due to Covid? I have yet to stay at a Courtyard whose Cafe was not open for breakfast and a light dinner. Courtyard offers an omelet that is really good in my opinion.





MARC Rider said:


> I wish some of these buffets would serve more nutritious and substantial boxed cereals, like Raisin Bran,



Agree; sometimes a Fairfield Inn will have a dispenser of Raisin Bran, but, it's not consistent across the brand. Maybe the choices of what is offered is up to the decisions by the franchisee?


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 20, 2021)

pennyk said:


> I stayed at a Hilton Curio in Roanoke in July, along with other AU/OTOL members. The dining room served a very nice cooked to order breakfast and the bar served very nice local beers. I charged both my beer and my breakfast to my room. The food and beverage credit offset my charges. However, one in our group (that I know of) did not have the credit applied (and he is Hilton Diamond). He had to phone Hilton to receive the credit, because he did not realize the error until he arrived home.
> 
> Steve, I enjoyed my breakfast, did you?


Sure did.


----------

